# Blue-Eyed Rabbit



## lunarlady (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi guys! 

Just a quick question: can rabbits have blue eyes? 

I think my white rabbit might have them because I notice them sometimes in the light or in certain angles, but I'm not quite sure. Sometimes, they appear grey. Other times, they may also appear to be light-brown, depending on the light.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes. Rabbit eyes can be marbled, brown, red, and the blue can vary from bright crystal blue to brownish blue. In some cases, rabbit eyes can have a purple hue to them. The eyes can also be parti-colored and some rabbits even have 2 different colored eyes.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Dec 29, 2012)

Mine has what appear to be grey! I had wondered the same thing. I'm not used to the color so I say he has crazy eyes LOL


----------



## Trixie (Dec 29, 2012)

When Thumper was young, his were blue, they are now brown.


----------



## lunarlady (Dec 29, 2012)

Trixie said:


> When Thumper was young, his were blue, they are now brown.



Wow! I really hope Blanco's eyes stay blue. It's so nice to look at them. I once had rabbits with red eyes too. They were pretty awesome to stare at. Haha! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 29, 2012)

YES! That is why my forum name is BlueEyes. 

I got a pair of buns from a rescue and both of them had blue eyes. My solid white rabbit had true blue eyes, my lop had blue-gray. Sadly, my true blue-eyed rabbit passed away in the summer. 

Here's a pic of him with Sapphire:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 29, 2012)

We have had all the colors, but Spike is the strangest--his are bi-colored. His right is 1/3 blue and 2/3 brown and his left is 1/3 brown and 2/3 blue. Add them up and he has one of each!


----------



## DottyRabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got a blue eyed white buck and two blue eyed identical buns in his litter!


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 30, 2012)

They most certainly can! And as other people have said, they can have colors that are half and half too. Our girl Kia has one eye that is blue and one eye that is 1/2 grey and 1/2 blue.


----------



## Trixie (Dec 31, 2012)

Kipcha said:


> They most certainly can! And as other people have said, they can have colors that are half and half too. Our girl Kia has one eye that is blue and one eye that is 1/2 grey and 1/2 blue.


Ohhhh how beautiful!!! :adorable:


----------



## Trixie (Dec 31, 2012)

Blue eyes said:


> YES! That is why my forum name is BlueEyes.
> 
> I got a pair of buns from a rescue and both of them had blue eyes. My solid white rabbit had true blue eyes, my lop had blue-gray. Sadly, my true blue-eyed rabbit passed away in the summer.
> 
> Here's a pic of him with Sapphire:



Gorgeous bun eyes!! I love blue eyes!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 1, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> YES! That is why my forum name is BlueEyes.
> 
> I got a pair of buns from a rescue and both of them had blue eyes. My solid white rabbit had true blue eyes, my lop had blue-gray. Sadly, my true blue-eyed rabbit passed away in the summer.
> 
> Here's a pic of him with Sapphire:



Such beautiful bunbuns!  My bunny's eyes are turning light gray. Sigh. I hardly get a glimpse of blue anymore. Oh well. He's still pretty though. And very sweet. Happy New Year guys!


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a Mother and her two Daughters who are Netherland Dwarf's and they all have very unsual blue eyes.

*Mum Skylark.*





*Daughter Siskin.*





*Daughter Linnet.*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 9, 2013)

Aww, loving all the blue eyed buns in this thread! My little Maximus has blue eyes. When we adopted him, he was there with his 3 brothers and his sister. All of the boys looked just like him, same color and with blue eyes. The baby girl though was black and white with brown eyes (our Miss Mabel, of course!). Here is the super handsome Max Max:






His blue eyes make him look kind of crazy sometimes. He's a pretty hyper guy and our most easily startled rabbit by far (but very sweet and affectionate!), and because of the pale blue eyes, you can see his entire iris most of the time and it makes him look like his eyes are opened really wide and crazy!


----------



## A_Ponderance (Oct 7, 2018)

Blue eyes, and certain body stripes, especially down their forehead, are often caused by the Vienna gene. The appearance changes grately from bunny to bunny. If you get the double Vienna, it becomes a BEW (Blue-Eyed-White) bunny. My partner's favorite color. The Vienna gene can also hide but be passed to kits to create some beautiful animals.


----------



## Joyce Guardado (Oct 8, 2018)

lunarlady said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just a quick question: can rabbits have blue eyes?
> 
> I think my white rabbit might have them because I notice them sometimes in the light or in certain angles, but I'm not quite sure. Sometimes, they appear grey. Other times, they may also appear to be light-brown, depending on the light.


Yes they can I have a black dwarf bunny white nose and beautiful blue yes


----------

